
Community First: How Wufoo Created a Captive Audience - AndrewWarner
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2010/01/community-first-creating-capti.php
======
tjic
> Quickly, the blog garnered a captive audience of over 20,000 RSS subscribers

No, it gathered an __audience __of 20,000 subscribers.

You have a captive audience when you're telling a story in a warm house in the
middle of a massive snow storm.

You have the exact opposite when you're on the web, and every distraction
imaginable is just one click away.

